# Indoor pop up 3d league



## jdawg240 (Oct 1, 2007)

Advanced Ranges in Burton(Flint area) will be starting a indoor 3d pop league next Thursday the 28th. $12.00 to shoot each week. League shooters can shoot any time on Thursday's open to close. 9:00 to 8:00 . Computer simulated pop up range with moving targets. Heated indoor facility.


----------



## beenfarr (Dec 8, 2008)

jdawg240 said:


> Advanced Ranges in Burton(Flint area) will be starting a indoor 3d pop league next Thursday the 28th. $12.00 to shoot each week. League shooters can shoot any time on Thursday's open to close. 9:00 to 8:00 . Computer simulated pop up range with moving targets. Heated indoor facility.



man that sounds like fun! I wish I lived closer, or had more time!

Ben


----------



## Tom (mich) (Jan 17, 2003)

jdawg240 said:


> Heated indoor facility.


When will the non-3D archery range be heated??? I came in there to shoot with my wife a week back and we left hypothermic....

From a business perspective, you're not going to be building much of an archery clientele if you charge people to shoot in a 40 degree warehouse.


----------



## jdawg240 (Oct 1, 2007)

Tom (mich) said:


> When will the non-3D archery range be heated??? I came in there to shoot with my wife a week back and we left hypothermic....
> 
> From a business perspective, you're not going to be building much of an archery clientele if you charge people to shoot in a 40 degree warehouse.


 
I wish I knew, My guess is the cost to heat such a large space that rarely gets used has something to do with it. I cant speak for the managment but I know for a fact the same complaint has been made recently to them by fello archers. Hopefully there will be enough interest in the range that in the future they will keep it heated full time. 

There is a spot league starting up shortly after the 3d league. If thats the case I would asume the range will be heated for league days.


----------



## jdawg240 (Oct 1, 2007)

TTT leagues starts this Thursday,


----------

